#  >  > Networking, Hardware, Server Side Technologies >  >  > Networking and Hardware >  >  > Networking >  >  Is router port forwarding safe?

## Bhavya

In computer networking, port forwarding is an application of network address translation in computer networking that forwards a communication request from one address & port number combination to another while the packets are crossing a network doorway, like a router or firewall. Is router port forwarding safe?

----------

